# Dehydrater full a stew!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got the dehydrater full a beef stew an chicken an dumplins!

I dry these up an put em in vac seal bags. Then they go inta my packs.

Good dehydrated stuff an lots cheaper then those packs ya buy in the store!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been wanting to try drying chicken n dumplings for a while now, they never last long enough to make it to the dehydrator though. 

How big do you make the dumplings and do they take long to rehydrate?


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I wanna hear about rehydrating. Reason...

I am trying so hard to figure out something for my husband to take to lunch. He won't use a microwave, so I was thinking about those new portable crock pots. Making up and canning some chili and stew, but he loves chicken and dumplings too (can't can them though) so if dehydrating them would work, mix in the water in the morning before he leaves and all he has to do is plug the thing in when he gets there, ta da!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I get the canned ones from the store, so, takes about overnight ta dry (dependin on the weather) an I rehydrate in my canteen cup. I just add boilin water while I'm settin up a site er doin whatever. I guess I'd say that way within 20 minutes it be ready ta go.

Is that one a them 12 volt crock pots? I never had much luck with the 12 volt stuff, but maybe there makin it better now. I take stuff like that in a good thermos an in the winter I wrap the silver foil insulation round it ta keep it warm when the temps get zero er below. Just a though fer ya.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks. Not sure about the crock. It's new. You can pull out the inside just like the big ones. I'm sure it's not gonna 'cook' something but folks are talking about putting frozen stuff in them and lunch being ready and warm by lunch time. I don't get up with him in the mornings, so asking him to boil water and fix a thermos....he ain't gonna do it! That simple. We have a hot water tap for big bottled water and he could fill it up... But to boil.. He doesn't have 'time' ha.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008S6ZJCC/ref=mp_s_a_2?pi=SL75&qid=1349732614&sr=8-2

Walmart shows then lots cheaper, like 20.00.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't say I've ever seen em, but ifin he's got a place ta plug it in it should make stew er dumplins just fine.

I get up ever morinin an make up my lunch, but that just be me. That way I know I got everthin I'm spoused ta have!


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you have any pics OCH? I'm always looking for easy things to make for DH for lunch. I pack his lunch every morning and see him out the door with fresh cup of coffee in hand. Sandwichs get old after awhile and would love to have something hot for him to eat at lunch.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't got no pics, but I'll take some as the process goes along fer yall.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update!*

Fer those a yall what wanted ta see it, here be the pics:








This be the Chicken an dumplins shortly after goin in the dehydrator.









This be the beef stew shortly after goin in the dehydrator.









The dried chicken an dumplins.









The dried beef stew. The gravy turns real dark after dryin.









In the vac bags an ready ta go inta packs.

When ready ta use I just put em in my canteen cup an add bout 2/3rds cup a boilin water in. Let it set fer a few minutes while I do some other stuff round camp an ya got a nice tastey warm meal fer lessin 2 bucks.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Do to pour it on fruit leather trays? Looks good.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, the chicken an dumplins I drain off some a the juice otherwise it just takes that much longer.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

thanx from one old hillbilly to a'nuther oldcoot...........looks like ya'llz use the canned chikin' dumplin's and beef stew..........how long did ya need 'fore it all was dry and ready to put up?.....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This batch wen't overnight, so bout 9 hours, a bit longer on the beef stew cause I flipped some a the bigger pieces ta give em a chance ta dry a bit more. I'd say 11 hours on the beef stew.


----------

